# Facebook Collector's Group



## Mitica100 (Jan 26, 2019)

For those camera collectors wanting to belong to a larger Collector's Group, Facebook has the Internet Directory of Camera Collectors group. I've belonged to IDCC for some time now but I've just discovered that they had a FB page. Very knowledgeable people there!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 26, 2019)

And here is the link:
Log into Facebook | Facebook


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 26, 2019)

Hmm, I thought I saw that group show up on the suggested list.

... and for those that break the camera's they collect: The Vintage Camera Repair Group
There is much info and discussion ... the only reason I go on to FB (other than family connection).


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 26, 2019)

Mitica100 said:


> And here is the link:
> Log into Facebook | Facebook



Ahhh, lots of shiny stuff !!!


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 26, 2019)

Ah, I'm in.


----------



## compur (Jan 27, 2019)

Facebook? I'm out.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 31, 2019)

Hmm, why is it all the people in that group have vintage camera's that look like they have never been used !!!


----------

